# I'm new here.



## Mickey1994

Hello. I finally decided to stop lurking and join. My name is Michaela, but you can call me Mickey. I'm 17 years old and expecting my first baby. Honestly, I never really wanted children, but now that I'm pregnant, I'm actually kind of excited. I'm 10 weeks and 3 days pregnant. 

I told my mom last week and she's not exactly thrilled, but she's very supportive and she actually helped me find this site. 

Me and the baby's father aren't really together. We're just friends at the moment and that's good enough for me. 

Well, I'm not sure of what else to say. I can't wait to get to know you girls. :flower:


----------



## ClairAye

Congrats and welcome, chick! :flow: xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Congratulations. I'm Katey, 19 and have a 7 month old daughter, Cadence.
Hope you have an easy pregnancy sweet :flower:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Hey :wave: Congratulations and Welcome to BnB ..

I'm Sinead (Nade) I'm 20 and 24wks+2 with my little girl Elsie-May :flow:

Wishing you a happy healthy 40weeks :flower:
xx


----------



## Quiche94

Hey welcome to BnB :hugs:

Im Alice, 17 and 32 weeks pregnant with my first 

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Mickey1994

Thanks ladies!


----------



## beanzz

Hey :xmas3: I'm Josie. I'm 18 and 26 weeks with a little boy, Oakley. Congratulations on your pregnancy :flow: it's good that you and FOB are still friends so he can be in baby's life. If you have any questions don't be afraid to ask, we're all here to support eachother :flower:


----------



## Kaisma

Hello!

Congratulations and welcome to BnB! :flow:

Im Kaisa, Im 19 and Im 32 weeks pregnant with my little girl! :flower:


----------



## imprfcttense

:hi: Welcome to BnB!

I'm Kayla, 19 and 27+4 with a little boy! :cloud9:

Yay mom, helping you find this site! The girls here are wonderful and so helpful! :flower:

How has your pregnancy been so far? Any morning sickness or anything?


----------



## Mickey1994

KaylaAndBump said:


> :hi: Welcome to BnB!
> 
> I'm Kayla, 19 and 27+4 with a little boy! :cloud9:
> 
> Yay mom, helping you find this site! The girls here are wonderful and so helpful! :flower:
> 
> How has your pregnancy been so far? Any morning sickness or anything?

So far it's been ok. I haven't had any morning sickness, but I do get sick almost every night. Is that weird?


----------



## imprfcttense

Mickey1994 said:


> KaylaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Welcome to BnB!
> 
> I'm Kayla, 19 and 27+4 with a little boy! :cloud9:
> 
> Yay mom, helping you find this site! The girls here are wonderful and so helpful! :flower:
> 
> How has your pregnancy been so far? Any morning sickness or anything?
> 
> So far it's been ok. I haven't had any morning sickness, but I do get sick almost every night. Is that weird?Click to expand...

Not weird at all. That's how I was. Before I knew I was pregnant, I was only sick at night - every night. OH knew I was pregnant because of the "morning sickness" ... I was convinced it was just a bug. :dohh: Recently I get sick in the mornings now, though. Lets hope you don't have sickness all the way through!


----------



## Mickey1994

KaylaAndBump said:


> Mickey1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaylaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Welcome to BnB!
> 
> I'm Kayla, 19 and 27+4 with a little boy! :cloud9:
> 
> Yay mom, helping you find this site! The girls here are wonderful and so helpful! :flower:
> 
> How has your pregnancy been so far? Any morning sickness or anything?
> 
> So far it's been ok. I haven't had any morning sickness, but I do get sick almost every night. Is that weird?Click to expand...
> 
> Not weird at all. That's how I was. Before I knew I was pregnant, I was only sick at night - every night. OH knew I was pregnant because of the "morning sickness" ... I was convinced it was just a bug. :dohh: Recently I get sick in the mornings now, though. Lets hope you don't have sickness all the way through!Click to expand...

Thanks! Getting sick every night was my first symptom, but I never really though anything of it. I thought pregnancy only made you sick in the morning. :dohh:


----------



## Amber4

Hello!! :hi: Congrats on your pregnancy!

I'm Amber, 19 and 26+4 with a girl called Brooke. :flow:

I'm glad your Mum helped you find this site. The girls are lovely and are really good for advice and support! :hugs:


----------



## xXerinXx

Welcome and congratulations!
My name is Erin. I'm 17 and I have a baby girl named Cadence.


----------



## bellasMommy18

Welcome and congrats.
Im brandy, 18 yrs old and 31 weeks pregnant with my baby girl.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Mickey1994 said:


> Thanks! Getting sick every night was my first symptom, but I never really though anything of it. *I thought pregnancy only made you sick in the morning.* :dohh:

You will learn that whoever named _'morning sickness'_ blatenly *NEVER* had it!! :dohh:
I thinkk it may have been the same guy who said _'pregnancy is beautiful' _... Cause it reaallyy isnt not all the time anyways :blush:
xx


----------



## Mickey1994

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Mickey1994 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Getting sick every night was my first symptom, but I never really though anything of it. *I thought pregnancy only made you sick in the morning.* :dohh:
> 
> You will learn that whoever named _'morning sickness'_ blatenly *NEVER* had it!! :dohh:
> I thinkk it may have been the same guy who said _'pregnancy is beautiful' _... Cause it reaallyy isnt not all the time anyways :blush:
> xxClick to expand...

Hahaha, oh boy. What have I gotten myself into? :haha:


----------



## MrsDani

Hi my name is dani and I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my first. Have you scheduled your first doc appt yet? Your not to far off from having 12 week NT scan. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Elizax

Congrats and welcome to B&B :flow:

I'm Kirsty, 20 and 31+2 with a little boy :)


----------



## KiwiMOM

DW about it, your placenta is taking over hormone production and you should start feeling better soon I had AWFUL all day sickness and it started to taper off at 9 weeks and was totally gone by 14 :thumbup: 

WELCOME! I'm Olivia, 19 and expecting a little princess. It's awesome you and FOB are friends, should make things much easier for everyone :flower:


----------



## Mickey1994

MrsDani said:


> Hi my name is dani and I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my first. Have you scheduled your first doc appt yet? Your not to far off from having 12 week NT scan. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Hello! Yes, I have scheduled my appt. It's going to be on 27th. I'm so excited.


----------



## mommie2be

Welcome & Congrats ! 
I'm Kelsey, I'm also 17, and almost 37 weeks pregnant ( :shock: ) with a little boy ! 
It's great that you're mom is supportive & that you and babys dad get along. I'm sure you'll find this site great & helpful, i do. :D


----------



## Mickey1994

KiwiMOM said:


> DW about it, your placenta is taking over hormone production and you should start feeling better soon I had AWFUL all day sickness and it started to taper off at 9 weeks and was totally gone by 14 :thumbup:
> 
> WELCOME! I'm Olivia, 19 and expecting a little princess. It's awesome you and FOB are friends, should make things much easier for everyone :flower:

We were in a relationship, but I honestly think we're just too different. We're much better off being friends.


----------



## MrsDani

Mickey1994 said:


> MrsDani said:
> 
> 
> Hi my name is dani and I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my first. Have you scheduled your first doc appt yet? Your not to far off from having 12 week NT scan. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Hello! Yes, I have scheduled my appt. It's going to be on 27th. I'm so excited.Click to expand...

That's great! Your appt is three days before my next one, mine is on the 30th. Do you know if you are getting the 12 week ultrasound then? :flower:


----------



## KatVM

Hey I just joined today and I'm 17 too! Are you excited? I'm glad your parents are supportive atleast a little


----------



## babymomma37

Welcome :)
Im Keisha, 17, 27 weeks and 4 days with my first lil boy :)

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Mickey1994

MrsDani said:


> Mickey1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDani said:
> 
> 
> Hi my name is dani and I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my first. Have you scheduled your first doc appt yet? Your not to far off from having 12 week NT scan. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Hello! Yes, I have scheduled my appt. It's going to be on 27th. I'm so excited.Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! Your appt is three days before my next one, mine is on the 30th. Do you know if you are getting the 12 week ultrasound then? :flower:Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## Mickey1994

KatVM said:


> Hey I just joined today and I'm 17 too! Are you excited? I'm glad your parents are supportive atleast a little

Yes, I'm actually really excited now.


----------



## x__amour

Welcome! I'm Shannon, 20 and I have a 12 month old named Victoria (Tori)! :xmas3:


----------



## samisshort

Hi Mickey, welcome to BnB and congrats on the pregnancy :flower: I'm Sam, 16 and 24 + 5 weeks pregnant with my first. A little boy :blue: I was like you too, I never wanted children in my life.... But now I even want another one eventually, after my son Alex is born!

Glad to hear your mom took it pretty well too. When I first told my mom she begged me to terminate the pregnancy.... Never crossed my mind! Also it's good to hear that you and the baby's father are still friends. That can be a big help. How does he feel about the pregnancy?

Best wishes and have a happy and healthy 40 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Mickey1994

samisshort said:


> Hi Mickey, welcome to BnB and congrats on the pregnancy :flower: I'm Sam, 16 and 24 + 5 weeks pregnant with my first. A little boy :blue: I was like you too, I never wanted children in my life.... But now I even want another one eventually, after my son Alex is born!
> 
> Glad to hear your mom took it pretty well too. When I first told my mom she begged me to terminate the pregnancy.... Never crossed my mind! Also it's good to hear that you and the baby's father are still friends. That can be a big help. How does he feel about the pregnancy?
> 
> Best wishes and have a happy and healthy 40 weeks :hugs:

He's still trying to get it in his head that he's going to have a baby. I know he's going to be a good father though. He's way to good of a guy to just leave us hanging.


----------



## samisshort

That's good to hear :flow:


----------



## munchkinkidd

LOL! My best friend's name is Michaela, and I call her Mickey! :haha: Just throwin that out there.

Hey there! I'm Amber. I'm also 17. I'm 33 weeks and 2 days with my little lion man, Alekzander Elias<3 If you need anything, don't hesitate to ask! All the girls on here are great. There may be a spat here and there, but it's just the hormones running rampant! They're all wonderful with advice, and so willing to help and let you vent. 

Glad you and FOB are still friends! Mine is (hopefully) out of the picture for good. Haven't heard from him in over two months! :happydance: FX you guys stay on good terms for that beautiful little one you're having 

Keep us all updated on how everything goes!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Welcome :flow:

My names Chelsea, I've got a 10 week old daughter named Anna. 

Me and my daughters dad are NOT together.

Feel free to pm me if ever needed!


----------



## snowfia

Congrats and welcome :D
I'm Sophia, 17 and 36 weeks tomorrow with a little girly :)
x


----------



## HeatherElisex

Congratulations and welcome :) Im heather and im 30+6 weeks with a little boy. Hope you enjoy it on here and find lots of people to talk to, everyone is lovely! Hope you have a H&H 9 months! x


----------



## Mickey1994

Thank you for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

heyyy!!
i'm 19 with one toddler and another on the way.. :) 
i had my first at 17.. 
people get used to the idea..

xx


----------



## Jennaxo

Hiya, welcome to B&B.
I'm Jenna, i'm eighteen and 12 weeks with my first LO :)


----------

